# Explosionszeichnung



## MarkusH. (8. September 2003)

Hallo, hab' mein 2002er Faunus LSD Carbon soweit auseinander genommen, daß ich es richtig schön sauber machen konnte. Leider konnte ich beim Aufschrauben der Gelenke am Hinterbau (wo die Aufnahmen der Hinterachsen sitzen) nicht genau sehen, wo die Scheiben herkamen, die ich dann gefunden habe. Es waren 2 leicht gewölbte dünne Scheiben und eine etwas dickerer "normale" Unterlegscheibe. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die genau eingesetzt werden, optimal wäre natürlich eine Explosionszeichnung des Bikes, damit ich nicht jedesmal, wenn ich wieder geschraubt habe, fragen muß, wo welches Teilchen herkommt ;-). 1000 Dank im voraus und Gruß, Markus


----------



## AnthonyXIV (9. September 2003)

Hallo MakusH, 

also grundsätzlich mal die Information, dass solche Putzaktionen doch im Rahmen bleiben sollten.  
Der Hinterbau wird bei und in einem langwierigen Arbeitsgang zusammengebaut und alle Schrauben mit LocTite versehen und wenn nötig mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen. Ich rate Dir aus "technischer Sicht" zum Bikehändler zu gehen und das erledigen zu lassen.
Solltest das Puzzle wieder selbst zusammenbauen wollen, kannst Du Dich an den Wekstattleiter  (Ralf Krubitzer) wenden. Dieser gibt Dir sicherlich den nötigen "online" Support!  
Tel.: 07231 601001
Zeichnungen werden bei uns leider (noch) nicht angeboten.. ist aber einThema, dass wir bald online stellen wollen!


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (9. Oktober 2003)

.......wünsche Dir viel Spaß!!! Ich hatte es auch mal gut gemeint und habe die Schwinge zerlegt. Nach ca. 3h hatte ich sie wieder zusammen. Aber eines muß ich sagen, da hat Bergwerk sich echt Gedanken gemacht!!! Genial umgesetzt und vor allem doppelt abgesichert!! 

Lob, zu dieser super Konstruktion!!!!!


----------

